# Instabilidade e Trovoadas 8/? Setembro 2009



## Brunomc (8 Set 2009 às 17:32)

o céu a SE


----------



## miguel (8 Set 2009 às 18:59)

A este de mim :


----------



## Gerofil (9 Set 2009 às 00:21)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Setembro 2009*

*Algumas fotografias tiradas ao final da tarde:*






A grande célula que atravessou o Baixo Alentejo, fotografada a partir de Estremoz (ao fundo a Serra d`Ossa)





Outras células, a norte e nordeste de Estremoz









Alguns raios de uma trovoada a noroeste de Estremoz


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2009 às 07:20)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*

A situação por aqui é esta.





Os relâmpagos continuam a suceder-se uns aos outros, continua-se a ouvir o trovão intenso de fundo e as nuvens continuam por cá, estou com 20.0ºC vento nulo/fraco de sul.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2009 às 07:46)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*


----------



## miguel (9 Set 2009 às 08:25)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*

Aqui estão as fotos que gostei mais desta madrugada em Setúbal: 














































E pronto espero que gostem


----------



## Vince (9 Set 2009 às 08:57)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*



miguel disse:


> E pronto espero que gostem




Um espanto Miguel, grandes fotos !


----------



## rijo (9 Set 2009 às 09:00)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*

Vídeo da chuva em Queluz (a ver se funciona)


----------



## Teles (9 Set 2009 às 09:18)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*

Uma foto recente de sul


----------



## rijo (9 Set 2009 às 09:31)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*


A chuva parece que limpou a serra da carregueira do negro dos incêndios do dia 21 de Agosto.




As praias de Oeiras poderão também ficar negras...


----------



## rijo (9 Set 2009 às 09:33)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*

O céu cinzento a que se referiam:


----------



## ALV72 (9 Set 2009 às 09:41)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*



> E pronto espero que gostem




Excelentes, fantásticas ( podia pôr + adjectivos ) fotos Miguel, não há dúvida, mas de certeza que isto é mesmo em Portugal  ? Parecem mais trovoadas nos Estates 


Joao


----------



## Fantkboy (9 Set 2009 às 09:41)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*

Bem... MAS QUE MANHA!  Que saudades que já tinha duma bela trovoada destas! 
Por aqui já se foi. Ouve se os relampagos ao longe! Fica umas fotos para recordar!


----------



## Henrique (9 Set 2009 às 11:05)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*

Um pequeno video da trovoada de hoje. Desculpem a qualidade e o plano.
Está com uma edição meio rasca, pois estou na esperança de ainda não ter acabado o dia.


----------



## ajrebelo (9 Set 2009 às 12:13)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*

Boas

Bravo belas imagens, vídeos, bela trovoada   parabéns a todos  

Abraços


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2009 às 12:29)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*

Boas tardes para a rapaziada de Lisboa e arredores hoje estão de parabéns,esta madrugada deu para tudo,sim senhora,muito bom,quando menos se espera elas acontencem,é que isto tem de bom .

Belos apanhados em fotos,obrigado.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Set 2009 às 13:01)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*



miguel disse:


> Aqui estão as fotos que gostei mais desta madrugada em Setúbal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PARABÈNS Miguel!!!

Grandes fotos!! Magníficas fotos!!!!

Espero que aqui o Algarve seja presenteado com algumas trovoadas nos próximos tempos!!


----------



## Lightning (9 Set 2009 às 13:13)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*

Aqui vai a minha primeira (espero que seja a primeira de muitas ) foto a um relâmpago. Se tivesse ficado um pouco mais para a esquerda não fazia mal... Mas era difícil. De qualquer maneira espero que gostem.  







Desculpem a qualidade, acreditem que está muito boa para ter sido tirada sem tripé nem nada. O único tripé foi a minha mão.


----------



## Teles (9 Set 2009 às 14:20)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*

Muitos parabéns a todos aqueles que dispensaram o seu tempo , a fotografar este acontecimento meteorologico para todos aqueles que não tiveram a oportunidade de presenciar em directo tais fenómenos , obrigado e que continuem sempre assim


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Set 2009 às 14:24)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Setembro 2009*

Boas tardes!

Por aqui o céu está com muitas nuvens, estando o sol neste momento está tapado pela nebulosidade.

O vento sopra fraco, 1.4 km/h

Temp. 31ºC

Uma das muitas formações...


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Set 2009 às 14:54)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Setembro 2009*

Passados poucos minutos do anterior _post_...





e agora a mais recente...






...e já se ouve qualquer coisa. 

Temperatura: 32.0ºC


----------



## Lousano (9 Set 2009 às 15:16)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*

Nada de trovoada, mas do triste que acontece surge a beleza de um pirocumulos:






Zona de Miranda do Corvo.


----------



## rozzo (9 Set 2009 às 15:21)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*

Não devia dizer isto pois o motivo de tal fenómeno é mau, um incêndio.. Mas.. Simplesmente lindo!!


----------



## thunderboy (9 Set 2009 às 15:24)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*

Sei que já não posto há muito tempo mas aqui vão 2 fotos.

Ontem à tarde





Há momentos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Set 2009 às 15:58)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*

A Este do Couço:





http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/9016/dscn0159fx.jpg


----------



## dahon (9 Set 2009 às 17:22)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Setembro 2009*

E já começou o festival de relâmpagos por Viseu.

Deixo uma foto de como se apresenta o céu neste momento.


----------



## rijo (9 Set 2009 às 20:47)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*

Mais fotos do que aconteceu hoje no site da TVI24


----------



## Gerofil (9 Set 2009 às 21:07)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Setembro 2009*


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2009 às 21:56)

Aqui ficam alguns relâmpagos apanhados durante o início da manhã


----------



## Teles (9 Set 2009 às 21:58)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*

deixo aqui umas fotos de fim de tarde de hoje , e desculpem não estar por ordem:


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2009 às 22:15)

rijo disse:


> Aqui estão os relâmpagos alaranjados! Por que é que têm esta cor?



Tinha a ver com a sua luz de fundo possivelmente, o sol estava a nascer para além do pó/areia que andava no ar


----------



## miguel (9 Set 2009 às 22:29)

Deixo aqui mais duas fotos desta madrugada em Setúbal  Uma delas estava queimada mas consegui a recuperar o melhor possível


----------



## dahon (9 Set 2009 às 22:32)

miguel disse:


> Deixo aqui mais duas fotos desta madrugada em Setúbal  Uma delas estava queimada mas consegui a recuperar o melhor possível




Simplesmente brutal!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Set 2009 às 23:22)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Setembro 2009*


----------



## Minho (10 Set 2009 às 00:32)

Magníficas praticamente todas as fotos... dignas de serem colocadas no avatar 
Parabéns


----------



## meteo (10 Set 2009 às 00:59)

A trovoada aqui por Oeiras foi bonita,mas nada comparado com esses raios magnificos de Setubal.Parabéns Miguel pelas fotos excelentes !
Tirei umas fotos,mas nunca apanhei os raios..Apenas as nuvens


----------



## trepkos (10 Set 2009 às 01:17)

Parabéns pelas fotos 

Aqui o unico tempo que faz é calor, sol e depois calor se alguém também quiser...


----------



## Dan (10 Set 2009 às 08:58)

Fotos muito boas


----------



## jpmartins (10 Set 2009 às 11:37)

Obrigado a todos que nos presentearam com tamanha beleza
As fotos estão excelentes


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Set 2009 às 11:37)

Simplesmente maravilhosas!!

Sortudos pah  

Olhando para imagem de Sat, ainda não perdi a esperança de participar neste topico...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Set 2009 às 13:25)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Setembro 2009*

A celula cresce a olhos vistos... a NE/ e uma segunda a E


A Este da minha casa:


----------



## MSantos (10 Set 2009 às 14:39)

Fotos muito boas parabens a todos 

Aqui de Linda-a-Velha vi raios lindos, como já não via à muito, semelhantes aos captados pelo miguel em Setúbal mas não sei como fotografa-los


----------



## Gerofil (10 Set 2009 às 19:14)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Setembro 2009*





Cumulonimbo sobre a área de Portalegre (19h00)


----------



## Mjhb (10 Set 2009 às 22:08)

Deixo-vos algumas fotos da manhã instável de hoje:


----------



## MSantos (10 Set 2009 às 23:44)

Pedro disse:


> Deixo-vos algumas fotos da manhã instável de hoje:



Nao consigo ver as  tuas fotos *pedro* nao sei se é problema do meu pc


----------



## N_Fig (11 Set 2009 às 00:23)

Eu também não consigo ver as fotos do Pedro...
P.S. Espero poder vir a contribuir para este fórum.


----------



## criz0r (11 Set 2009 às 00:34)

Aqui ficam 3 fotos da manhã de ontem tiradas da minha casa que só agora pôde passar para o PC 

Norte







Sul






Oeste


----------



## N_Fig (11 Set 2009 às 00:37)

Boas fotos.
Tiveste trovoada?


----------



## criz0r (11 Set 2009 às 00:53)

Obrigado. Tive e de que maneira


----------



## miguel (11 Set 2009 às 13:29)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*

Fotos desta manha em Setúbal já com a trovoada no mar...


----------



## Teles (11 Set 2009 às 19:20)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*

Uma célula que foi crescendo a NE desculpem a má qualidade tive de fazer muito zoom.


----------



## Vince (11 Set 2009 às 20:54)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Setembro 2009*



MeteoPtg disse:


>




Boas fotos MeteoPtg, achei estas bastante interessantes, parece notar-se alguma curvatura característica de uma  inflow band dos níveis médios de uma supercélula. Mas só por fotos não dá para confirmar, às vezes pode ser enganador, mas até a posição das descargas em relação ao ponto de observação destas bandas está no local certo. A que horas exactas foi e para que lado estavas virado ?


----------



## Mjhb (11 Set 2009 às 21:20)

deixo-vos o pronúncio de tempestade convectiva que esta imagem da tarde de ontem mostrava:


----------



## Mjhb (11 Set 2009 às 21:26)

A bateria do telemóvel foi abaixo, mas ainda consegui sacar esta:


----------



## dahon (12 Set 2009 às 01:00)

Deixo algumas fotos do evento meteorológico que ocorreu em Lisboa enviadas por um amigo meu.


----------



## Fil (12 Set 2009 às 02:11)

Belas fotos em geral, mas estas últimas de Lisboa estão fenomenais (especialmente a 2ª)!


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2009 às 02:26)

Fil disse:


> Belas fotos em geral, mas estas últimas de Lisboa estão fenomenais (especialmente a 2ª)!



Essas fotos tem circulado pela Net desde anteontem, são de autor desconhecido, o que é bastante estranho, após muitas pesquisas não consegui identificar o autor, perdi umas duas horas a tentar descobrir, sem sucesso. São fotos extraordinárias, contudo há qualquer coisa de muito errado com elas. Se olhares com mais atenção para  2 primeiras, para a linha de água, há ali qualquer coisa que não está nada bem


----------



## psm (12 Set 2009 às 07:01)

Sim Vince é verdade a luz do raio da direita na agua é inexistente e só alguem com bom olho repara nisso e que perceba de meteorologia, cheira a composição nas fotos.

Quanto ao resto das fotos do pessoal são muito boas, mas tenho em particular atenção as fotos do Miguel!


----------



## Minho (12 Set 2009 às 12:22)

Realmente vai ali uma estranha deformação na linha da água... parece um pedaço de foto tirada com uma grande angular só que o resto da foto parece uma objectiva normal...


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Set 2009 às 12:53)

Notei também para além da diferença de luz reflectida no rio entre as duas.
Aparentemente tirada ao nível do tabuleiro junto aos pilares da ponte e a iluminação de Alcochete a servirem de referência como linha de água, parece que o rio subiu de volume, talvez!
Na 1ª parece que a edição não foi terminada porque não tem a luz reflectida no rio surge e uma linha que limita o mesmo do horizonte. 
Enfim, um pouco estranho...


----------



## rozzo (12 Set 2009 às 13:52)

Por acaso não me parece assim estranho nada nas fotos..
O facto de parecer curva a linha de água parece-me apenas ilusão de óptica pelas diferentes iluminações na superfície da mesma devido aos raios..
Experimentei colocar a imagem no paint e aplicar linhas rectas sobre a linha de água e até me pareceu bem.. Parece-me daquelas imagens que se vê com truques de ilusão óptica!
E a 2ª, por comparação com as outras, parece ter sido tirada com um bom bocado de zoom não? Não percebo muito de fotografia.. Mas isso não pode ajudar ou mesmo distorcer e curvar ligeiramente a imagem? Mas basicamente parece-me ilusão aquela curva..

De qualquer forma, a parte mais suspeita será mesmo andarem a circular as fotos, sem haver nenhum autor ou fonte.. Isso sim é suspeito, e claro também me deixa ligeiramente céptico....


----------



## miguel (12 Set 2009 às 14:13)

rozzo disse:


> Por acaso não me parece assim estranho nada nas fotos..
> O facto de parecer curva a linha de água parece-me apenas ilusão de óptica pelas diferentes iluminações na superfície da mesma devido aos raios..
> Experimentei colocar a imagem no paint e aplicar linhas rectas sobre a linha de água e até me pareceu bem.. Parece-me daquelas imagens que se vê com truques de ilusão óptica!
> E a 2ª, por comparação com as outras, parece ter sido tirada com um bom bocado de zoom não? Não percebo muito de fotografia.. Mas isso não pode ajudar ou mesmo distorcer e curvar ligeiramente a imagem? Mas basicamente parece-me ilusão aquela curva..
> ...




Pois é isso que me faz mais confusão!! e não tarem com marca nenhuma do autor também é muito estranho!! enfim é um fotografo desleixado


----------



## Veterano (12 Set 2009 às 14:23)

Será que ninguém assistiu à trovoada daquele ângulo, que possa ao menos comprovar a possibilidade das fotos serem fidedignas? No fundo, o que quero dizer é se aqueles relâmpagos simultâneos alguma vez tiveram lugar...


----------



## HotSpot (12 Set 2009 às 14:51)

Veterano disse:


> Será que ninguém assistiu à trovoada daquele ângulo, que possa ao menos comprovar a possibilidade das fotos serem fidedignas? No fundo, o que quero dizer é se aqueles relâmpagos simultâneos alguma vez tiveram lugar...



Aconteceram n relâmpagos simultâneos daqueles, foi brutal. Aqueles especificamente é um pouco complicado de comprovar.

Não vejo nada de estranho nas fotos. E com o festival que foi alguém precisava de andar a fazer montagens?


----------



## Mjhb (12 Set 2009 às 15:42)




----------



## Saul Monteiro (12 Set 2009 às 15:52)

Boas 
Primeiro queria dar os parabéns pelas belíssimas fotos e vídeos colocados aqui, especialmente as fotos do Miguel. Estão espectaculares  

Por motivos de falta de tempo só agora vos deixo aqui uma filmagem feita nessa madrugada.

Peço desculpa pela qualidade de imagem mas foi filmado com um telemóvel, porque parecia mal levar a maquina de filmar para o trabalho,
 mesmo assim da para ver a maravilha de madrugada que tivemos.


----------



## Veterano (12 Set 2009 às 16:27)

Apesar de tudo, óptimo testemunho dessa madrugada, a não oferecer dúvidas da sua autenticidade. Obrigado Saul.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Set 2009 às 18:36)

Eu hoje não pude tirar fotos, mas quem for de Viseu ainda tem hipótese, e quem cá esteva também a teve...

Mas parece-me que ainda lá vem mais do mesmo(ver tópico Interior Norte e centro meu último post), por isso, quem puder pegue no material e voilá...


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Set 2009 às 23:00)

Esta tarde...

Duas fotos aqui em Cernache antes de sair de casa.










E três já na Golegã.













e é este o meu contributo...


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Set 2009 às 01:40)

Saul Monteiro disse:


> Peço desculpa pela qualidade de imagem mas foi filmado com um telemóvel, porque parecia mal levar a maquina de filmar para o trabalho,
> mesmo assim da para ver a maravilha de madrugada que tivemos.



Saul, acho que apesar de tudo está bem aceitável, ainda mais que nesse dia desde as 5h tive também o privilégio de assistir a esse fantástico espectáculo. 




ac_cernax disse:


> Esta tarde...
> 
> Duas fotos aqui em Cernache antes de sair de casa.
> 
> ...



ac_cernax, gostei especialmente das 2 últimas. Lindas!


----------



## I_Pereira (14 Set 2009 às 03:44)

O que apanhei de relâmpagos esta tarde:

18:00





18:05





18:07





Dava jeito ter mais 1 ou 2 máquinas para cobrir todos os lados onde caíam  A chuva entretanto chegou, com muitas rajadas a acompanhar, não deu para mais fotos. E estes que apanhei nem foram dos mais bonitos  Meto mais fotos quando editar...


----------



## vitamos (14 Set 2009 às 09:59)

Grandes registos! Fotógrafos (e "filmadores"  ) de parabéns


----------



## MSantos (14 Set 2009 às 12:40)

Grande registo *I_Pereira*

E muito Difícil apanhar raios de dia


----------



## Vince (14 Set 2009 às 15:10)

I_Pereira disse:


> O que apanhei de relâmpagos esta tarde:



Muito bom, bons raios e nuvens. É mesmo difícil apanha-los de dia, eu que o diga, ontem vi seguramente mais de 100/150 raios e não consegui apanhar um único. Parabéns !


----------



## actioman (14 Set 2009 às 18:57)

I_Pereira disse:


> O que apanhei de relâmpagos esta tarde:
> 
> 
> Dava jeito ter mais 1 ou 2 máquinas para cobrir todos os lados onde caíam  A chuva entretanto chegou, com muitas rajadas a acompanhar, não deu para mais fotos. E estes que apanhei nem foram dos mais bonitos  Meto mais fotos quando editar...



Realmente fiquei igualmente maravilhado pela nitidez e qualidade destas 3 fotos!  Como fizeste, qual a técnica? Foi à sorte ou tinhas a máquina a tirar fotografias de forma continua?

As do Miguel são igualmente de destaque (ele já nos habituou a este nível!) 


Por estas bandas, tem passado tudo ao lado .

Tenha aqui 3 fotos do passado dia 9 de Setembro, onde pude ver estas bigornas; a primeira a Este (em Espanha) e as outras duas a Oeste (na zona de Estremoz) da cidade:


----------



## I_Pereira (14 Set 2009 às 19:28)

Obrigado 

O truque foi apenas usar um filtro ND8 mais um polarizador, para conseguir alguns segundos de exposição. Claro que perdi um bocado de qualidade de imagem (mais vidro à frente da lente) mas teve que ser para aumentar um bocado a probabilidade de apanhar relâmpagos


----------



## actioman (15 Set 2009 às 00:29)

I_Pereira disse:


> Obrigado
> 
> O truque foi apenas usar um filtro ND8 mais um polarizador, para conseguir alguns segundos de exposição. Claro que perdi um bocado de qualidade de imagem (mais vidro à frente da lente) mas teve que ser para aumentar um bocado a probabilidade de apanhar relâmpagos



Excelente dica! E bem simples! Escurecer a cena para haver mais tempo de exposição. 

Obrigado.


----------



## AnDré (15 Set 2009 às 01:02)

Andei pela região norte nos últimos dias, e não tive a sorte de apanhar com nenhuma trovoada. 

Mas é de louvar algumas fotografias que aqui se apresentam!!

Grandes registos pessoal!


----------



## Mjhb (15 Set 2009 às 08:57)

snowstorm disse:


> Estes foram os meus registos fotográficos de ontem em Viseu... apesar de não ter chovido onde estava.



O nosso amigo snowstorm a apanhou estas imagens do dia das cargas de água monumentais(no passado domingo), mas não as postou aqui, espero que ao fazê-lo eu, não o incomode.


----------



## Vince (16 Set 2009 às 01:39)

Algumas imagens de Domingo passado, em tópico dedicado pois é uma reportagem um pouco mais extensa , em que acompanhei mais uma vez o Meteoalerta.com numa caçada a trovoadas. Estiveram nesta caçada, para além de mim, o Rebelo, o Henrique e o Miguel.

 Sunday Stormy Sunday - Alentejo 13 Setembro 2009


----------



## Gilmet (16 Set 2009 às 01:59)

Duas fotos da manhã de há uma semana atrás. Apenas duas porque não tive tempo para mais.




Flickr




Flickr


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Set 2009 às 12:24)

Gilmet disse:


> Duas fotos da manhã de há uma semana atrás. Apenas duas porque não tive tempo para mais.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muito boas fotos na 1ª o raio passou bem perto do meu prédio...


----------



## Rog (16 Set 2009 às 12:33)

Parabéns as fotógrafos, grandes fotos


----------



## Lightning (17 Set 2009 às 13:22)

Depois de muito trabalho a montá-los, aqui estão os 3 vídeos da trovoada de dia 09. Espero que gostem.  

O segundo vídeo perdeu qualidade especialmente na parte em que começa a amanhecer, não percebo porquê, mas o que importa é que dá para ver. 

Os vídeos e as fotos estão disponíveis no meu site, assim como a reportagem completa do evento.


----------



## Rog (17 Set 2009 às 14:13)

Lightning disse:


> Depois de muito trabalho a montá-los, aqui estão os 3 vídeos da trovoada de dia 09. Espero que gostem.



Parabéns os videos ficaram muito bons


----------



## *Dave* (17 Set 2009 às 15:11)

Devia ter posto aqui a foto em vez de no seguimento...

Mas já cá fica. Só dá para ver um pouco, mas deve ter sido um relâmpago nuvem-nuvem.


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Set 2009 às 17:56)

*Trovoada esta madrugada...*

http://img190.yfrog.com/i/50001.mp4/





 










Foi o melhor que consegui registar...


----------



## miguel (17 Set 2009 às 18:05)

Bons vídeos e fotos de todos  este deve ser o tópico mais rico em imagens e vídeos de trovoada deste fórum


----------



## Teles (17 Set 2009 às 21:25)

Muito bons estes relatos parabéns a todos


----------



## Vince (17 Set 2009 às 23:42)

Excelente material


----------



## MSantos (18 Set 2009 às 00:04)

Grandes registos pessoal parabéns


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Set 2009 às 00:21)

Boas

Já se começa a ter uma maior quantidade e qualidade no material aqui apresentado, espero que continue.

Francisco a tua maquina não tem foco manual?

Abraços


----------



## Lightning (18 Set 2009 às 11:42)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> Já se começa a ter uma maior quantidade e qualidade no material aqui apresentado, espero que continue.
> 
> ...



Boas 

Sim a máquina tem foco manual, eu é que como ainda não estou muito habituado a ela, apenas abri a lente durante 4 - 10 segundos (dependendo da situação) e esperei que captasse os raios. As fotos foram todas tiradas sem tripé (que não tinha na altura), apenas apoiei a máquina em cima de uma mesa e tentei que ficasse o mais quieta possível, para evitar ficar as fotos tremidas. Mas mesmo assim algumas ficaram boas. 

Só estou habituado a trabalhar com tempos de exposição e tempos abertura da lente e isso, mas de qualquer maneira se quiseres ver os detalhes todos da máquina, ela é uma Canon Powershot SX10 IS. 

Não sei porque é que ela faz isso nos filmes, não devo de ter ligado a opção de foco manual... De resto os dois filmes de cima foram feitos com a minha nova máquina de filmar em HD, a toshiba. O último é que foi com a Canon. 

Desculpem o off-topic.


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Set 2009 às 12:43)

Lightning disse:


> Boas
> 
> Sim a máquina tem foco manual, eu é que como ainda não estou muito habituado a ela, apenas abri a lente durante 4 - 10 segundos (dependendo da situação)



Boas

Francisco a minha pergunta era sobre foco, não sobre exposição e não era em relação as fotos mais sim ao video.

Outra vez a pergunta. O filme 3 em que já apanhas a trovoada de dia foi feito com maquina de filmar ou essa de fotografar?

Se foi com a de filmar a minha pergunta era se tinha foco manual? Se tem coloca antes o foco manual enquadra o que queres apanhar e estabiliza a maquina, focando a maquina manualmente para não haver desfocarem, como ouve. 
Se foi com a maquina de fotografar e tiveres foco manual faz o mesmo.

ISTO É APENAS UMA DICA PARA MELHORAR AS TUAS IMAGENS, CLARO QUE DEPOIS TENS DE TRABALHAR A EDIÇÃO MAS NADA COMO COMEÇAR.

Os raios da noite estão muito bons.

Abraços


----------



## Lightning (18 Set 2009 às 12:53)

ajrebelo disse:


> Outra vez a pergunta. O filme 3 em que já apanhas a trovoada de dia foi feito com maquina de filmar ou essa de fotografar?
> 
> Se foi com a de filmar a minha pergunta era se tinha foco manual? Se tem coloca antes o foco manual enquadra o que queres apanhar e estabiliza a maquina, focando a maquina manualmente para não haver desfocarem, como ouve.
> Se foi com a maquina de fotografar e tiveres foco manual faz o mesmo.
> ...



O filme 3 foi feito com a máquina de fotografar. A opção de foco manual é que não estava activada, eu percebi a tua pergunta, mas peguei tão depressa na máquina na tentativa de apanhar principalmente o barulho ensurdecedor que a trovoada fazia, que não "configurei" as opções da máquina, por assim dizer.

Da próxima vez vou seguir o teu conselho, colocar o foco manual e estabilizar a máquina.

É normal que os raios de noite estejam muito bons, foram filmados com a toshiba HD, uma máquina que na minha opinião trabalha muito bem de noite mesmo com iluminação praticamente nula. E, se queres que te diga, a qualidade dos vídeos que viste (os dois primeiros) não é a original, pois depois de os converter perderam alguma...


----------



## Mjhb (19 Set 2009 às 18:35)

Estes dias já não se podem considerar instáveis, ou sim?


----------

